# Welche Bolognese Rute ?



## lector (4. März 2004)

Hi Boardies,
da ja bald wieder die Weißfische/Friedfische wieder in Beisslaune kommen,wollte ich mir demnächst eine neue Bolo Rute anschaffen. Die Rute kommt hauptsächlich im See, aber auch manchmal im Rhein, da aber nur im sehr langsam Fließenden Abschnitten zum Einsatz. Zuzeit fische ich eine Bolo von Shimano mit einer Länge von 3,90m und einem WG von 0-10 Gr.
Da ich immer Ultrafein Fische kommt für mich auch wieder nur eine Rute dieser WG-Klasse in Frage (bis max. 15Gr. ). Die Länge sollte aber diesmal 6 bzw. 7m betragen. Preissegment bis 150 Euro

Habt Ihr erfahrungen oder Vorschläge......


Danke im Voraus *G*

Tom


----------



## lector (4. März 2004)

*Bolo Ruten*

Kennt Ihr die Neptun Barbetta Genesis 7m WG 0-12Gr. 165 Euro ?
Oder Shimano Nexave TE 3 GT 6,90m 5-15 Gr. 108 Euro ?

Oder was ist mit der von Askari der Kogha Super Bolo HQR https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2004)

Servus. Wennst mit 6m auskommst beim Angelsport Schirmer gibts die Browning Aggressor Powermatch mit 5,5 / 6m um 170.-  Hab ich mir selber zugelegt weil ich keine Teleskopruten mag. Schnur würd ich mit der max 0,16 Fischen ist superfein und hat genug Rückgrat wenn mal ein Karpfen beißen sollte. 320gr bei 6m länge und hängt nicht. Ich würde sagen einfach mal anschaun. Listenpreis der Rute liegt so bei fast 400.- Hab voriges Jahr einen 6 Pfund Karpfen damit gedrillt einfach nur Gei.....


----------



## lector (4. März 2004)

*Danke*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Werd mir das teil mal anschauen.
Glaub das das geil ist *G*

Gruß Tom


----------



## lector (4. März 2004)

*Zu hart wahrscheinlich*

@Lenzibald
hab sie mir mal angeschaut. Klasse Rute aber für mich wahrscheinlich einen Tick zu hart. Ich fisch mit max. 0,12 meistens sogar mit 0,08 - 0,10. Da brauch ich was was sehr fein ist so bis allerhöchstens 15Gr.

Vielen Lieben Dank trotzdem :m


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2004)

Servus. Die Rute ist nicht so hart wie man denkt ist relativ weich in der Spitze ich hab ja gesagt maximal 0,16. Kannst beruhigt mit 0,10 oder 0,12 Fischen 0,08 hab ich noch nie gefischt. Auf welche Fischart gehst du mit solcher Schnur los????? Also ne größere Brasse oder ne Barbe wirst mit 0,08 net rausbekommen.
Hab noch vergessen irgenwer hier im Board hat sich die Rute auf mein Anraten glaub ich noch gekauft vieleicht meldet sich Derjenige und kann dir noch Auskunft geben.


----------



## lector (4. März 2004)

Fische auf Große Rotaugen und Brassen. Fische mit einer Triana Line 0,10er mit 2,2 KG Tragkraft!

Hab aber auch schon Fische über 5 Pfund damit gefangen.


Gruß Tom


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2004)

Servus. Mit der Leine kannst beruhigt mit der Browning Fischen. Meistens haben 0,10er nur so um die 1bis 1,5kg tragkraft. Wie gesagt ich ahb ne 0.16er mit 0,12bis 0,14er Vorfach uns KArpfen mit 6 Pfund damit gefangen, beißen halt nicht immer nur Rotaugen wenn man mit 2 oder 3 Maden fischt. Wie gesagt für kleine Fische  extrem sensibel und für etwas größere genug Rückgrat. 35gr Wurfgeicht sind auch eindeutig zuviel angegeben für diese Rute ich würde sagen bis maximal 15gr eher 10 denke ich. Meine Posen liegen so um die 2 bis 3gr die ich fische.


----------



## lector (4. März 2004)

*OK*

Ok überredet ich werde mir die Rute morgen mal bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens anschauen gehen. Werde Dir von meiner Meinung berichten. Wie dick ist den die Spitze? Viel dünner als ein Streichholz?

tom


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2004)

Servus. Wie dünn die Spitze ist kann ich jetzt net genau sagen weils noch im Keller verpackt ist ist noch zu kalt zum Fischen der See is auch noch zugefroren. So dick wie ein Streichholz ist mit sicherheit nicht eher die hälfte. Ich habs fast neu nur einmal gefischt um 200.- inkl einer shimano Stradic Rolle gekauft da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Beim erstenmal fischen hab ich mir jedenfalls gedacht hoffentlich bricht die Spitze nicht wenn ein zufällig ein Karpfen vorbei kommt. Den größten Fisch den ich damit gefangen hab war ein Karpfen von ca 6 kilo beim Rotaugenzupfen mit 0.12er Vorfach wie gesagt wenn keine Hindernisse das sind kein Problem. Meine Shimano Catana Match mit 4,5m ist ein Prügel dagegen.


----------



## lector (4. März 2004)

*Stiimt*

Die Angst hatte ich bei meiner Shimano Bolo beim ersten Fischen auch! Aber nachdem ich eine schöne barbe von knapp 5,5 Pfund
damit landen konnte hab ich völliges vertraun darin. Kennst dich auch mit kiepen aus?!


----------



## lector (4. März 2004)

*Kiepe*

Wolte mir diese Kiepe zulegen aber 250 Euro! Brauche einen günstigeren Anbieter.


----------



## lector (6. März 2004)

*Zu hart*

@lenzibald
Hatte heute die Rute mal in der Hand und mal zum Probefischen mit am Wasser. Muss sagen eine sehr schöne und gut verarbeitete Rute mit shr viel Rückrat, aber leider schon wie vermutet einen tick zu hart für mich. Trotzdem Vielen Dank für deine Großen mühen.:m 


Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit diesen Boloruten gemacht.
Oder welche würdet ihr nehmen???;+ 

*Triana Activa B2002 Bolognese * 
700cm 530 Gr.  5- 15 WG   EUR 94,95  
800cm  630Gr.  5- 15 WG   EUR 119,95  

*Shimano Nexave TE 3 GT* 
690cm  422Gr. 5-15 WG   EUR 107,95  

*Triana Pipe Bolognese* 
700cm  400Gr. 5- 20WG    EUR 103,95    

*Shimano Diaflash TE 3 - 809 GT Bolorute*
800cm  420Gr.  -15WG Preis ???

Brauche dringend rat langsam muss ich mich entscheiden 
:m


----------



## ShogunZ (6. März 2004)

Hallo Lector!!!
Ich will dir ja nicht ins Gewissen reden, aber mit den oben angeführten Ruten wirst du nicht viel Freude haben.
Sind meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer.
Habe mich letztes Jahr ausgiebig mit Boloruten beschäftigt und finde, dass in der Bolo Klasse Trabucco meiner Meinung nach die besten Angeln hat.
Ob du auch mit 150€ bei einer Bolo auskommen wirst, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Ein Beispiel: Trabucco Energhia SR 7,00m 220gr
Eine Alternative ist, wie Lenzibald schon erwähnt hat, sicher ne längere Match.
(ich hab mir heuer die Team Daiwa S Match gekauft - find ich absolut GEI...)


----------



## lector (6. März 2004)

*mmh*

@ShogunZ
Danke für deinen Tipp, aber ich denke das ich mit rund 400Gr. ganz gut leben kann. Viel freude hat man ja nicht nur am Gewicht seiner Rute, dazu kommen noch viele andere Faktoren. Natürlich leidet die schnelligkeit der Rute etwas daran aber alzu viel unterschied wird es nicht sein. Aber zum Glück stellt sich die Frage für mich auch nicht mir so eine wie von Dir beschriebene Rute zu kaufen :c , einfach weils geld nicht reicht 

Naja ich hoffe das ich was passendes finde. Wieviel hast den für deine Bolo gelöhnt?

Gruß tom


----------



## Laksos (6. März 2004)

Wenn du mit 'ner Bolognese auch an großen Strömen wie dem Rhein fischen willst, denke ich, sollte es schon eine Rute um die 7 m sein. Aber gerade bei der Länge ist das Gewicht natürlich nicht unwichtig, da man mit 'ner Bolognese ja auch längere Zeit wahrscheinlich rel. aktiv rumhantiert. Und in der Länge leichte Ruten sind dann gleich ziemlich teuer. Ich hatte aber Glück und hatte vor längerer Zeit 'nen Glücksgriff bei Moritz (sorry,  ) gemacht mit 'ner 7m-Bolo um die 150,-DM. Bin immer noch begeistert davon. Aber solche No-Name-Dinger muß man vor Ort in die Hand nehmen, die langen Ruten dürfen ja auch nicht "schwabbeln".


----------



## lector (6. März 2004)

*und*

@Laksos
Und wie schwer ist deine Bolo? Meinst auch das 400Gr. Zuviel ist ?

Gruß tom


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

Heya lector

was spricht gegen Colmic oder Milo ?

Vor allem bei Colmic sind Vorjahresmodelle immer recht günstig zu haben.

Müsst ich mich bei deiner Auswahl entscheiden so würde ich einer Triana (da gibts doch leichtere im Katalog)allem gegenüber den Vorzug geben.

Das Gewicht musst du selbst entscheiden.
Mir persönlich ist leichter lieber, natürliuch auch ne Frage welche Rolle du noch verwendest ......


Viel Glück bei deiner4 Suche


----------



## Laksos (6. März 2004)

Ist wohl, glaube ich, sicher noch nicht zu viel und bestimmt noch gut so! Ich hab' ja nun auch keine Bärenpranken und bin nicht der Längste, aber komme noch gut mit klar. Meine war auch so um die 420 oder 450g, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Klar, je leichter, je besser! ... und je teurer.


----------



## lector (7. März 2004)

*toll*

@Laksos
Ja da haste vollkommen recht :m 

@Baitrunner
Haste irgendwo eine Internet Referenz wo ich die Colmic oder Milo Ruten mal genauer begutachten kann?

Gruß tom


----------



## ShogunZ (7. März 2004)

Hallo nochmal!!!
Das gute Geld, wenn das Angelzeug doch nicht so teuer wäre.
Für diese Rute habe ich 240 Teuronen bezahlt.
Stattlicher Preis - keine Diskussion, ist auch schon wieder verkauft, da unser Norge-Trip Vorrang hat.
Lector, wenn du dich für eine Bolo entschieden hast, möchte ich mal dein Résumée hören.
Bin für nächstes Jahr wieder auf der Suche(war zwar vollauf zufrieden mit der Trabucco, aber ein Haufen Geld ist es ja sicher)


----------



## lector (7. März 2004)

*klar*

@ ShogunZ 
Ja klar werd Dir aufjedenfall meine entscheidung mitteilen und dir mein Résumée mitteilen. Im moment bin ich aber noch ein wenig hin und herr gerissen 
 ;+ 

Gruß tom


----------



## ShogunZ (7. März 2004)

Hab grad nen Bekannten angefunkt und er sagt, dass Mosella jetzt ne neue Serie an Boloruten raus hat, die der Spitzenrute von Milo, man kann sagen, nachgebaut wurde.
Soll eine super Rute sein - und echt ein fairer Preis, der wahrscheinlich noch unter deiner 150€ Marke liegt.


----------



## lector (7. März 2004)

Werde morgen mal meine Fachhändler abklappern und mal sehen was es da so alles für einen fairen preis gibt. Aber kaufen werde ich wahrscheinlich im netz oder bei einem Boardie *G*


----------



## divinga (8. März 2004)

Tubertini  7,00  410.00gr 2-15g EUR 99,95 
oder magst du keine Tubertini.


----------



## lector (9. März 2004)

*Kopfrute Colmic 13,5m*

@divinga
Habe bis jetzt nur Shimano gefischt, daher bin ich eigentlich noch ganz vorurteilsfrei.:m 


Weiss nicht ob erlaubt????

Will meine 13,5m Kopfrute von Colmic verkaufen + Gummis + Kit + Abroller. 1 Jahr selten gefischt. NP der Rute war 580 Euro + 180 Euro Abroller. Also wer interesse hat dem mache ich einen Super Boardie Preis ansonsten geht sie nach ebay:m 

Gruß Tom


----------



## divinga (9. März 2004)

...und von Trabucco gibt es eine (EXXON BOLO XT) 7,00m mit 265 gr. für €111. Ich weiß nur nicht das Wurfgewicht, bin ja selbst interessiert an so einer Rute mit dem Wurfgewicht und dem Preis, wie du sie haben willst.

rene


----------



## lector (9. März 2004)

*Bolo*

Ja die beste ich bis jetz gesehen habe war die Neptun Barbetta mit einer länge von 7m 244gr. und 0-12gr. Was ganz feines aber leider ein bisle teuer. Wenn was gefunden hast sag mal bescheid

Gruß tom


----------



## Lenzibald (9. März 2004)

Servus. Hab heute den neuen Hiki Katalog bekommen , da ist ne Mosella Imp. Fighter Titanium drinnen. 7m 5-25gr 518gr schwer 1,2m Transportlänge und 7 teile ist ne Tele Rute. Preis 76,90 Euro.


----------



## divinga (9. März 2004)

habe schon ne email nach italien geschickt direkt zu Trabucco. mal schaun ob sie antworten....

rene


----------



## lector (10. März 2004)

@divinga

Hab hier auch noch keinen Trabbucco Händler gefunden ;+


----------



## divinga (13. März 2004)

ok,

ich habe mich für eine rute entschieden. trabucco proxima sgc 7,00m mit 180gr. kostet zwar 180 EUR , aber das Gewicht machts. Habe mal im Shop verglichen und muß wirklich sagen, dass das Gewicht sehr entscheident ist, wenn man die Rute ständig in der hand hat.

rene


----------



## lector (14. März 2004)

Wo kaufst du sie denn ? Hab mir die rute auch schon angesehen!


----------



## divinga (14. März 2004)

Kaufe die Rute über Matchangler-Shop Fiebig in Berlin. Habe mich am Freitag  telefonisch über Bologneseruten informiert, auch wegen der Trabucco Ruten, weil diese halt keine Wurfgewichtsangaben haben. Was natürlich schlecht für dich jetzt ist, die rute kostet ab Monatg ca. 30 EUR mehr, da Trabucco die Preise angehoben hat. Ich hatte so richtig Glück, da ich am Samstag noch per Mail bestellte. Am Freitag hatte er mich schon gewarnt, dass die Preise bei Trabucco steigen werden. Also die Rute kostet jetzt um die 215 EUR. Was natürlich das Wurfgewicht angeht ahbe ich natürlich immer noch keine Ahnung, denke mir aber bei so einem geringen Gewicht (180Gr) kann man nicht viel dranhängen. Und im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten schneide ich sehr gut ab, wenn man Verhältnis Preis zu Gebrauch sieht, bin halt kein Profi.

rené


----------



## divinga (14. März 2004)

www.matchangler-shop.de


----------



## lector (15. März 2004)

Ja da hab ich auch schon ein angebot von! Leider kein gutes :c 
180 ,- + Versand nöö
Ist fast 40 Euro über Katalog Preis:r


----------



## Obelix (16. März 2004)

hallo lector,

schau dir mal die triana raptor an, ich bin voll begeistert.
vieleicht liegt sie dir auch, ist 7 meter und hat ein wurfgewicht von 5 - 40 gramm.

gruß udo


----------



## divinga (16. März 2004)

War das Angebot von der Rute die ich mir kaufe oder eine andere?

rene


----------



## lector (16. März 2004)

@divinga genau die gleiche rute


----------



## freefall (16. März 2004)

@ lector

wer bei fiebig kauft ist selber schuld, es gibt genug seriöse händler im netz, der aber nun wirklich nicht.

cu freefall


----------



## tim99 (16. März 2004)

@ freefall 
na sag mir mal jemanden der mir Trabucco liefert und ich wäre dir sehr sehr dankbar, natürlich nur von seriösen Händlern
 :m


----------



## freefall (16. März 2004)

@ tim99

diesen z.b.

RB Angelgeräte
Daniele Bertdi 
Weinbergstr. 35 
67551 Worms 
Tel:06241/33221 
Fax:-34154 
Friedfischartikel 

aber da sich trabucco aus deutschland zurückgezogen hat, würde ich es mir 3x überlegen von dennen was zu kaufen.

es gibt keinen offizellen importeur händler mehr in deutschland.

cu freefall


----------



## schroe (17. März 2004)

Hallo lector,
mein Bruber fischt die Triana "TFX Power", ich die Triana "Twister",
beide in 7m. Beide Ruten sind sehr direkt, schwabbeln also nicht und sind leicht im Handling. Sie verfügen über feinnervige Spitzen, werden im weiteren Kurvenverlauf aber sehr kraftvoll. Die Verarbeitung würde ich als sehr gut bezeichnen. Die Twister kann man komfortabel um ein Teil (6m) verkürzt fischen, das eingezogene Teil wird durch eine Gummimanschette gesichert. Die TFX lag bei 140 Euro, die Twister bei 290.

Die "Raptor" ist natürlich auch eine kräftige Adresse. Sie wäre meine Wunschkandidatin für das "Trotting" auf Weserzander.


----------



## lector (26. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Bolognese Rute ?*

Hallo Boardies,
meine entscheidung ist getroffen :

Colmic Atomica in 7m

http://www.colmic.com/uk/main_lg_uk.htm


----------



## Angler505 (30. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Bolognese Rute ?*

Hallo Lector,
ich würde Dir zu zwei verschiedenen Wegen raten.

1. / reicht das Geld dann nimm einen gute Italorute-gibt es viele die um die 150EUR kosten in den gewünschten Längen die viel fürs Geld bieten

2. /mußt du aufs Geld schauen dann nimmt einfach eine 6m von einer Allrounderfirma du erhälst bereits für 60-70EUR recht brauchbare Ruten die wiegen dann zwischen 350-450gr in 6m. Hier spielt dann das Eigengewicht auch eine kleinere Rolle als bei den 7+ Ruten, da nach meiner Erfahrung der Hebel ab 7m doch entschdeidend wird. Gleichzeitig würde ich dir aber auch Raten keine Rute zu nehmen die zu leicht sich im Wurfgewicht dastellt denn als Bolo im Rhein kommen schnell auch Gewichte zusammen die deine -15gr übersteigen. 
Ich bin gerne bereit dir einmal eine Austellung von Ruten zu senden.

Nach deiner Beschreibung würde wahrscheinlich eine echte Italorute zu dir passen.
Die sind vom Handling weicher als die Ruten di für den deutsch Markt angepaßten Ruten.
Weich heißt aber nicht Schwabelig sondern einfach nur eine harmonische Aktion der Rute mit ausreichend Kraft ohne Hart zu erscheinen.

Gleichzeitg würde ich dir raten vielleicht eine gebrauchte Italokiepe in Betrahct zu ziehen die kannst du heute bereits um 150EUR in einem guten Zustand bekommen.


----------

